# Type most likely to be vegan and why ?



## metallic (Apr 29, 2017)

Why have ENTP's and ESFP's appeared so often on that poll? ENTP's are the type to dismiss it as 'feeler garbage' (my ENTP friend's use of words) and most ESFP's I've met are far too stereotypically 'live in the moment' kind of people to have too much of a second thought about major life changes like that. Obviously that's stereotypical and there are many exceptions, but I couldn't see an extraverted sensor taking a whole load of time to think about ethics and morals as an INFP might.


----------



## Rydori (Aug 7, 2017)

I see vegans are most likely to be Fi dom/aux types. Nearly all vegans refuse to eat the product of an animal because of their strong beliefs of eating animals being extremely wrong. Their strong refusal of eating meat or products from animals usually can't be influenced,which ties to Fi dom/aux types that usually see their values and morality as their top priority.


----------



## Rokur (Oct 21, 2017)

@mangosloth I think this is a great question, I had never thought about it in terms of MBTI before.

I'm INFP and have been vegan for 15 years and vegetarian since I was 15, both were definitely ethical decisions. For me, just being around meat or seeing depictions of it bothers me and I have a very strong sense of physical revulsion towards it. Even though being vegan can be challenging and isolating at times, I've never questioned that decision and I can't imagine ever living another way.


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

apparently, INFPs. Makes me feeld disconnected to my own type.


----------



## female_entj_8w7 (Oct 26, 2017)

As an ENTJ I feel immense empathy for all sentient beings. I also don't give a fuck about societal norms (which makes it easy to become vegan).

Factory farming is unbelievably cruel. Even if eating animal products was healthy (which it really is not, because humans are in fact herbivores - see "The Comparative Anatomy of Eating" by Milton R. Mills, M.D.) or not destroying the planet, I wouldn't want to bother any being - period.

Fun fact: ENTJs are said to have the highest EQ - see Bulletin for Psychological Type (Vol. 29, No.3 2006), Henry Thompson (2006, p. 18).


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

I think all types can be vegan but end up there for different reasons (on average). So I think F types will be more prone to feel empathy towards animals as a main reason or initiative, T types will be more prone due to thinking about the ethics of the industry and maybe health-wise.
I think the real interesting question is what types are the vegan crazies online :laughing: 
Which I think would be mostly FP and most likely SFP types. I think Freelee the banana girl is an ESFP for example, she was always incredibly focused on veganism making her skinny. Generally all vegans who promote it on the basis of appearance & health are likely SFPs. NF types who are vocal I think would be xNFJ and ENFP and the most quiet (unless asked) would be INFP.
Unnatural Vegan I think is INTP, she is one of the most sane ones on YT.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

My guess would be INFJ and ISFP because these are both types that would be likely to care about the treatment of animals and actually take action on it, but in a quiet personal sort of way. (I also imagine it would be harder to be vegan when you are more social - dealing with food at gatherings and such). I think INFP is also likely of course, but I feel like a lot of times we can be... less good at actually making certain ideals really happen in real life in regards to discipline, sticking with a plan and doing the research and detail work it might take to make it happen. And I think ISFJ would be likely to want to be vegan as well, but also a tiny bit more likely to take for granted whatever kind of diet they grew up with or which is common among their community. I'm not trying to stereotype here just saying why theoretically I think INFJ and ISFP might be a _little bit_ more likely than other types.


----------



## Ardielley (Aug 4, 2013)

Aelthwyn said:


> My guess would be INFJ and ISFP because these are both types that would be likely to care about the treatment of animals and actually take action on it, but in a quiet personal sort of way. (I also imagine it would be harder to be vegan when you are more social - dealing with food at gatherings and such). I think INFP is also likely of course, but I feel like a lot of times we can be... less good at actually making certain ideals really happen in real life in regards to discipline, sticking with a plan and doing the research and detail work it might take to make it happen. And I think ISFJ would be likely to want to be vegan as well, but also a tiny bit more likely to take for granted whatever kind of diet they grew up with or which is common among their community. I'm not trying to stereotype here just saying why theoretically I think INFJ and ISFP might be a _little bit_ more likely than other types.


Not sure I entirely agree with you on this. I'd say I lack discipline when I don't believe wholeheartedly in something, but when I do, there's no stopping me from pursuing it. I think that's how most INFPs are.


----------



## Marshy (Apr 10, 2016)

Estp


----------



## Yami no Yume (Oct 31, 2017)

I am INFP and vegan since October last year so that's one year now. I actually don't think eating meat or other animal products is intrinsically bad but their are a number of reasons why I think it shouldn't be done nowadays. There is a lot of cruelty going on and since we never have to fear to lack any nutrients in our society if we are healthy just by eating plants their is no reason for me to live on animals. That's it


----------



## Lupus Rex (Jun 27, 2016)

I'm an INFP and a Vegan for 5 1/2 years. Veganism strongly correlates with Fi since that is what it is based on. Yeah, so the poll is right.



ClOwNkInG said:


> id google ketogenic diet, its the parent diet to Adkins and paleo. Best for you imo, vegans come off malnourished because of lacking amino acids in their diet.


I'm sorry but you're completely misinformed and uneducated. Vegans get all the amino acids they need since every single plant food contains every amino acid essential to the human body. What you're spouting is just low carb/meat industry propaganda. Also ketogenic diets are highly unethical and unhealthy due to them containing huge amounts of cholesterol, saturated fat, trans fatty acids heterocyclic amines, pesticides etc. Ketosis is a survival mechanism of the body not something one should try to lose weight with.


----------



## Lupus Rex (Jun 27, 2016)

Red Panda said:


> I think all types can be vegan but end up there for different reasons (on average). So I think F types will be more prone to feel empathy towards animals as a main reason or initiative, T types will be more prone due to thinking about the ethics of the industry and maybe health-wise.
> I think the real interesting question is what types are the vegan crazies online :laughing:
> Which I think would be mostly FP and most likely SFP types. I think Freelee the banana girl is an ESFP for example, she was always incredibly focused on veganism making her skinny. Generally all vegans who promote it on the basis of appearance & health are likely SFPs. NF types who are vocal I think would be xNFJ and ENFP and the most quiet (unless asked) would be INFP.
> Unnatural Vegan I think is INTP, she is one of the most sane ones on YT.


Very interesting. I always though freelee was a dominant Te type. That's always how she struck me. She has this Te dom just do it attitude. Durianrider I would consider an ESTP. Very interesting since this is a Fi blind spot type. But I consider durianrider to be a unethical scumbag even though he is a Vegan.
Gary Yourofsky I'd type as an ESFP. He exhibits very strong Se.




Aelthwyn said:


> My guess would be INFJ and ISFP because these are both types that would be likely to care about the treatment of animals and actually take action on it, but in a quiet personal sort of way. (I also imagine it would be harder to be vegan when you are more social - dealing with food at gatherings and such). I think INFP is also likely of course, but I feel like a lot of times we can be... less good at actually making certain ideals really happen in real life in regards to discipline, sticking with a plan and doing the research and detail work it might take to make it happen. And I think ISFJ would be likely to want to be vegan as well, but also a tiny bit more likely to take for granted whatever kind of diet they grew up with or which is common among their community. I'm not trying to stereotype here just saying why theoretically I think INFJ and ISFP might be a _little bit_ more likely than other types.


I never had a problem doing research and going Vegan. When it comes to personal ethical goals INFPs tend to be some of the most motivated individuals you'll ever find.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

Lupus Rex said:


> Very interesting. I always though freelee was a dominant Te type. That's always how she struck me. She has this Te dom just do it attitude. Durianrider I would consider an ESTP. Very interesting since this is a Fi blind spot type. But I consider durianrider to be a unethical scumbag even though he is a Vegan.
> Gary Yourofsky I'd type as an ESFP. He exhibits very strong Se.


If you trace back her history she used to be in an emotional roller coaster, abusing drugs and such and doing stupid shit but she was also quite athletic, which point to Se. Also I think the way she approaches veganism is more F than Te dom, given how she believes and promotes some pretty unfounded shit, and when she changed her diet from fully raw to "rawtil4" etc she never acknowledged her mistakes or some need of objectivity of facts, as I think someone Te dom would do. I've seen changes like that in ESFPs that they don't admit to or recognize to the outside world. Also I'm pretty sure she went vegan for vanity at first, I think she's said it but I can't remember. She used to have problems with bulimia and anorexia, as she says, and veganism is something she tried to escape that (became orthorexic maybe).
Her "do it" attitude sure comes from Te but it's not what she leads with, she's reached that point after decades of being in an Se-F river stream. At least that's how I understand her, sure I may be wrong.


----------



## Lupus Rex (Jun 27, 2016)

Red Panda said:


> If you trace back her history she used to be in an emotional roller coaster, abusing drugs and such and doing stupid shit but she was also quite athletic, which point to Se. Also I think the way she approaches veganism is more F than Te dom, given how she believes and promotes some pretty unfounded shit, and when she changed her diet from fully raw to "rawtil4" etc she never acknowledged her mistakes or some need of objectivity of facts, as I think someone Te dom would do. I've seen changes like that in ESFPs that they don't admit to or recognize to the outside world. Also I'm pretty sure she went vegan for vanity at first, I think she's said it but I can't remember. She used to have problems with bulimia and anorexia, as she says, and veganism is something she tried to escape that (became orthorexic maybe).
> Her "do it" attitude sure comes from Te but it's not what she leads with, she's reached that point after decades of being in an Se-F river stream. At least that's how I understand her, sure I may be wrong.


Hehe, ok you win . Makes a lot of sense what you're saying. Also ESFPs seem to gesticulate a lot. I remember her doing that a lot in her videos.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

Lupus Rex said:


> Hehe, ok you win . Makes a lot of sense what you're saying. Also ESFPs seem to gesticulate a lot. I remember her doing that a lot in her videos.


Lol it wasn't a contest xD
but yea she does that a lot indeed


----------



## undsietanzt (Oct 24, 2017)

I might be an ISFP, I've been vegetarian for a few years now and I am on my way to becoming a vegan. I started to think about what I was actually putting into my body when I moved out 4 years ago and began to cook for myself. Initially I was simply nauseated by preparing meat, but then I also started to look into the process of meat production beginning at the point of birth, across factory farming and its effects on global warming and world hunger, slaughter and ending with the chicken's way onto my plate. Basically overnight became vegetarian for ethical and environmental reasons, but at social gatherings I was sometimes not comfortable enough to stand up for my beliefs, so for a few months I ate meat every now and then. Eventually I became sick of keeping quiet in order to avoid being made fun of when what I was doing was completely against my personal values and causing harm to animals, the eco system and humanity in general. At some point I developped a great interest in veganism, read books about it, watched documentaries, talked to people online, met vegans in real life and I decided to go vegan. I am still not where I want to be. I still compromise my beliefs, because sometimes it's hard for me to speak up, but in the end I've come to realize that my actions have an impact in the longterm and that it's important to stay true to oneself.
As for MBTI types, I'd say anyone, who's foresighted, compassionate and able to make some logical connections, would be likely to go vegan or at least reduce the amount of animal product consumption. Since I am rather an MBTI newbie, I am not entirely sure, which types that would be, but right now I'd go with NF- and SF-types though the reasons would probably be different.


----------



## ilovegoodcheese (Oct 28, 2017)

I went into vegan nearly 20yr. ago for heathly reasons: I'm from europe and when I moved to US I gained 10 kg in 3 months, so I worried a lot and stopped eating anything related to animals. In few months recovered my normal weight. During this time I learned a lot more about animal farming and then I become a lot more aware of the ethical reasons involved. Even when I move back to Europe from US, 4 yr. after, I keep the ethical reasons as motivation to continue being vegan.

About the Fi or Te that @Lupus Rex and @Red Panda are discussing above, I find it very interesting hypothesis! but... I score very very low in Fi when tested separated (e.g. keys2cognition page), and my Te is a less than my Fe (actually as my Si have died so I think I stay alive thanks to the Te). So... sorry but in my case i don't see it coming from there.

guys, another hypothesis why an ENTP becomes vegan??


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

ilovegoodcheese said:


> I went into vegan nearly 20yr. ago for heathly reasons: I'm from europe and when I moved to US I gained 10 kg in 3 months, so I worried a lot and stopped eating anything related to animals. In few months recovered my normal weight. During this time I learned a lot more about animal farming and then I become a lot more aware of the ethical reasons involved. Even when I move back to Europe from US, 4 yr. after, I keep the ethical reasons as motivation to continue being vegan.
> 
> About the Fi or Te that @Lupus Rex and @Red Panda are discussing above, I find it very interesting hypothesis! but... I score very very low in Fi when tested separated (e.g. keys2cognition page), and my Te is a less than my Fe (actually as my Si have died so I think I stay alive thanks to the Te). So... sorry but in my case i don't see it coming from there.
> 
> guys, another hypothesis why an ENTP becomes vegan??


Oh that analysis was specifically for Freelee the banana girl being an ESFP (my assessment), which has Fi and Te hence why I mentioned those. My first post hypothesized that T types will do it either for health or ethics or both.


----------



## AdverseYaw (Mar 7, 2018)

I used to be a vegan when I moved out from my parents' place. Now that I live under their roof, they force me to eat dairy products. So I'm currently a vegetarian but agree vehemently with the vegan philosophy. I fight for it and intend to return soon when I move out of my parents' place again. I have also converted my INFJ boyfriend and he was very open towards the aspect of becoming a vegetarian.

Very surprised that there were no fellow ISTPs abstaining from meat.


----------



## Ardielley (Aug 4, 2013)

AdverseYaw said:


> I used to be a vegan when I moved out from my parents' place. Now that I live under their roof, they force me to eat dairy products. So I'm currently a vegetarian but agree vehemently with the vegan philosophy. I fight for it and intend to return soon when I move out of my parents' place again. I have also converted my INFJ boyfriend and he was very open towards the aspect of becoming a vegetarian.
> 
> Very surprised that there were no fellow ISTPs abstaining from meat.


Why do they force you to eat dairy? You're Gen Y, so you're clearly an adult and should be able to make your own dietary choices.


----------



## Soul Kitchen (May 15, 2016)

Does anyone have any statistical data that correlates MBTI type with veganism, or are we just going to post about personal anecdotes?

By statistical data, I refer to pre-existing research conducted against hundreds of subjects.


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

INFX's by my guess...


----------



## Soul Kitchen (May 15, 2016)

Even without hard statistical data, it's a fairly safe bet that veganism appeals more to INFPs, as well as a fair number of INs and NFs.

My type is most likely INTP, and I'm a vegetarian who tried the vegan diet and found it didn't work. I'm a vegetarian partly out of pragmatism, and partly due to ethical reasons. Meat is expensive, livestock takes up a lot of land and water, and meat - especially when processed through the meat industry - has negative health effects. I'm easily able to source my iron and protein from wholegrain bread, vegetables, legumes, and eggs, and so I haven't needed to eat meat to meet my protein needs. Blood tests have shown no deficiencies in nutrients. Although I still get tired often, I'm no less tired than when I was an omnivore. From an existential standpoint, I question why something should be brought into this world just so it can be killed, and I've found vegetarianism fits well with my anti-natalist views.

The main reason I'm not a vegan - at least not at this point in time - is because I'm a poor student, and thus I'm on a very tight food budget. I'm quite willing to make ethical compromises to consume milk and eggs. In fact, one reason why I don't type myself as an INFP is because of my flexible moral outlook.


----------



## Varyafiriel (Sep 5, 2012)

INFJ and vegan (ethical, social, ecological reasons)


----------



## morgandollar (Feb 21, 2018)

Probably us INFPs. I'm not even a vegetarian though, and while I do like animals I'm not militant about animal rights. I do often eschew eating meat when I feel like it though, choosing veggie/vegan options instead because I'm aware of the harm that goes on in the meat industry.


----------



## morgandollar (Feb 21, 2018)

Soul Kitchen said:


> In fact, one reason why I don't type myself as an INFP is because of my flexible moral outlook.


I think INFPs can be quite morally flexible in some cases, because Fi is internally driven. In some ways Fi-inferior types like ESTJ actually seem more "law and order"-ish, because their strong Te interacting with their low Fi often drives a strong sense of justice.


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

INFP followed by ISFP and INFJ if I had to guess.


----------



## Soul Kitchen (May 15, 2016)

morgandollar said:


> I think INFPs can be quite morally flexible in some cases, because Fi is internally driven. In some ways Fi-inferior types like ESTJ actually seem more "law and order"-ish, because their strong Te interacting with their low Fi often drives a strong sense of justice.


I'm a dichotomies guy, not a cognitive functions guy, so such factors as Fi and Fe don't play into my understanding of the F dichotomy.

I actually do favour a strong, objective system of justice for all. Justice shouldn't play favourites or make exceptions, and I'm not going to feel much sympathy for the underdog just because they happen to be "the little guy", so to speak. Oh, so you were stealing bread to feed your family? Tough, you still crossed the line by taking what wasn't yours.

Justice, as defined as a sense of an objective code of conduct, is separate from personal values.

My reasons for being morally flexible are self-serving reasons, anyway. I'm making the compromise when it comes to veganism/vegetarianism because it's convenient for me, even if it comes at the expense of others.


----------



## Teen Rose (Aug 4, 2018)

Iam an INFP and a vegan


----------



## attic (May 20, 2012)

I think it has likely been FPs, perhaps more Ns, but not sure. That is just my experience from those I have met, that it might be an overrepresentation, especially Fi-ish people, though there are all kinds. As it has been socially unacceptable, and so you have to care much more about your ideals than what people around you think, to stick to it despite all the ridicule and sighs and angry strangers and so on and so forth. But I don't know if it is changing now that veganism, especially in some groups, but overall, is becoming more accepted, even sometimes trendy, and people do it more often for health-reasons and for the climate, which is seen as less extreme by most than to be of the opinion that we should not raise animals to eat them.


----------



## academique (Dec 17, 2020)

mangosloth said:


> So I don't intend to debate or convince anyone here, I'm just curious about which type is the most common among vegans. I googled that and found a few threads on reddit and other forums, and it showed that a large majority of vegans who answered the question were *INFP*s, followed by *INFJ*s, *INTJ*s, *INTP*s and some *ENFP*s. Basically, introverts intuitives.
> 
> My entourage seems to confirm this tendency, since my best friend is a vegan *INTJ*, an* INFP* close friend tries to avoid animal products, the guy who inspired me to go vegan is probably an *INFJ* (I don't know for sure the mbti of many people) and the one I inspired to go vegan is probably an* ENF*x. Many other intuitive friends are vegetarians, and all of the people I mentioned took that decision for ethical reasons, because they love animals and don't want to harm them.
> An *ENFP* girl who used to be my friend also used to be vegan (not the reason why she isn't my friend anymore lol. But I wasn't surprised she didn't care about animals and just sought validation from my friend and I, until we weren't her friends anymore and she felt free to eat raw ham and stuff). And as you can see I'm an ENFP and I've been vegan for more than 4 years.
> ...


I am vegetarian since I was 6 years old, and vegan since 13. And I am an INTx with a bit of ISTJ- influenced personality at times. But I am more of an INTx type anyways. And I am vegan for the animals though. I can only empathise with animals (excepting humans).


----------



## Folsom (Jun 20, 2018)

INFP Vegan for ethical reasons.

Argument:


* *




The conclusions of Veganism are undeniable, when you can get everything you require on a Vegan diet at all stages of life (ADA and BDA) there is no argument for causing suffering to animals.

It always comes down to taste pleasure, which is practically and ethically the same as a someone defending beating a dog by saying that it makes them feel good, or defending dog fighting because they enjoy the spectacle.

People need to wake up and see where things are going, Veganism is growing exponentially. People should adapt now and at their own pace before they are forced to adapt later.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

I used to be a vegetarian but I stopped because of severe anemia (and low income)


----------



## attic (May 20, 2012)

Found this:








it is statistics of a sample of around 150 vegans and vegetarians, but I don't know how the sample was choosen, it looks suspiciously like most of the polls on perC, where intuitives are in large majority, so there are always more intuitive, and especially introverted intuitive, votes.

--------------------

One more thought I had was that I wonder if not intuitives might be more likely to go all the way to vegan, instead of settling for vegetarian. Same for Fe/Te versus Fi/Ti perhaps... If doing it only for health for example, there is no reason to become strictly vegan, one can eat a lot of vegan food, but throw in a piece of salmon or an egg once in a while. I think at least before, when it was more difficult to be vegan (not socially accepted, difficult to find a lot of food now easily available, more difficult to find information), and not trendy except in small subcultures like straight edge, that then more pragmatic people, who were interested in these questions, would think vegetarian was good enough for now. While the more theoretical, with a need for inner consistency (ethical or logical, which is this case is pretty much the same thing, isn't it?), might go all the way to become vegan.

At least in my part of the world, there is not much social stigma around veganism anymore, compared to before, and food choices are almost too plenty, internet holds all info you need. So from now on it might change a bit, who are prone to become vegan compared to vegetarian.

------------------

I have always thought that there are two main groups (and one small third group) relating to the reasons. The first more instinctual and emotionally driven, they might have... say for example visited a friend who had a minipig, and played with it, and then someone showed them a clip of suffering pigs in a video clip on facebook "and I just sat there and cried, it was so horrible, those eyes... and then I thought, no, I can't be part of this anymore, and decided to stop eating pork, just walking past it in the shop makes my stomach turn now, and then that led on to vegetarianism and veganism when I realised the suffering in the animal industry". They often seem abhored, chocked, disgusted. Stories perhaps along the lines of that. Then secondly, the ones that took a more reflective and philosophical route (which might also be spurred on by similar emotions, it is not either or), perhaps it started with a discussion, and thoughts about how we treat humans compared to animals and why, if it is consistent, what rights we have to use other beings, what rights they have to their own lives... etc. Or more utilitarian, what value the life holds to the animal, what value the sausage on my plate hold for me. The third group, which is small, is people who became a few years old, learnt about the world enough to understand that the food on their plate was an animal, and just thought "what!? No, I won't eat that, it was alive, that is wrong". I knew one such person once, if I remember correctly she was five, that their family had animals, and she realised the meat came from animals and just decided to became vegetarian, and later on vegan. I would be surprised if she wasn't Fi-dom or at least Fi-aux. I respected her a lot, she had such integrity. For me it was a mixture of the first two, but mostly the second.


----------



## 545769 (Apr 3, 2019)

I’m a meatatarian INFP. Hehe Nah, I’m just kidding, but I probably eat more meat than any other food group. It feeds my soul.


----------



## Folsom (Jun 20, 2018)

attic said:


> I have always thought that there are two main groups (and one small third group) relating to the reasons. The first more instinctual and emotionally driven, they might have... say for example visited a friend who had a minipig, and played with it, and then someone showed them a clip of suffering pigs in a video clip on facebook "and I just sat there and cried, it was so horrible, those eyes... and then I thought, no, I can't be part of this anymore, and decided to stop eating pork, just walking past it in the shop makes my stomach turn now, and then that led on to vegetarianism and veganism when I realised the suffering in the animal industry". They often seem abhored, chocked, disgusted. Stories perhaps along the lines of that. Then secondly, the ones that took a more reflective and philosophical route (which might also be spurred on by similar emotions, it is not either or), perhaps it started with a discussion, and thoughts about how we treat humans compared to animals and why, if it is consistent, what rights we have to use other beings, what rights they have to their own lives... etc. Or more utilitarian, what value the life holds to the animal, what value the sausage on my plate hold for me. The third group, which is small, is people who became a few years old, learnt about the world enough to understand that the food on their plate was an animal, and just thought "what!? No, I won't eat that, it was alive, that is wrong". I knew one such person once, if I remember correctly she was five, that their family had animals, and she realised the meat came from animals and just decided to became vegetarian, and later on vegan. I would be surprised if she wasn't Fi-dom or at least Fi-aux. I respected her a lot, she had such integrity. For me it was a mixture of the first two, but mostly the second.


The first and second are accurate for me but the opposite way around.

I had the ethical and philosophical realisation first, understood that eating animals wasn't consistent with other ethical beliefs I held, then came the disgust from learning the ins and outs of the meat, dairy and fishing industries.

It started mainly as an attempt to eliminate my own cognitive dissonance on this subject and then over time became more about suffering reduction.


----------



## Varyafiriel (Sep 5, 2012)

For me, I started with the philosophical/utilitarian approach combined with strong emotions when I saw pictures of suffering animals.


----------



## Catandroid (Jul 9, 2018)

attic said:


> Found this:
> View attachment 872459
> 
> it is statistics of a sample of around 150 vegans and vegetarians, but I don't know how the sample was choosen, it looks suspiciously like most of the polls on perC, where intuitives are in large majority, so there are always more intuitive, and especially introverted intuitive, votes.
> ...


This clearly shows how this Frank James on YouTube is clearly evil or corrupt at persistently stereotyping the INTJ with no sympathy or empathy and the INFP as hopeless or helpless.


----------



## sheepysowner (Apr 26, 2020)

mangosloth said:


> So I don't intend to debate or convince anyone here, I'm just curious about which type is the most common among vegans. I googled that and found a few threads on reddit and other forums, and it showed that a large majority of vegans who answered the question were *INFP*s, followed by *INFJ*s, *INTJ*s, *INTP*s and some *ENFP*s. Basically, introverts intuitives.
> 
> My entourage seems to confirm this tendency, since my best friend is a vegan *INTJ*, an* INFP* close friend tries to avoid animal products, the guy who inspired me to go vegan is probably an *INFJ* (I don't know for sure the mbti of many people) and the one I inspired to go vegan is probably an* ENF*x. Many other intuitive friends are vegetarians, and all of the people I mentioned took that decision for ethical reasons, because they love animals and don't want to harm them.
> An *ENFP* girl who used to be my friend also used to be vegan (not the reason why she isn't my friend anymore lol. But I wasn't surprised she didn't care about animals and just sought validation from my friend and I, until we weren't her friends anymore and she felt free to eat raw ham and stuff). And as you can see I'm an ENFP and I've been vegan for more than 4 years.
> ...


I'm vegan probably because of my eating disorder. When I was chubby I tried the vegan diet "out of curiosity" but I wasn't used to it at all so struggled. I'm now borderline underweight (due to loads of exercise and restricting to like 1000 cals a day, not a vegan diet) but gaining weight and recovering from anorexia and very used to the vegan diet. It feels so easy because I comprehensively know which foods I can and can't eat and I've trained myself to enjoy plant-based foods such as baked beans, peanut butter or hummus rather than meat or unhealthy meat substitutes. My INxP brother developed an eating disorder, has a BMI lower than mine, and eats ovo-lacto vegetarian "for all reasons".

Meat tastes bad
The environment
Animal welfare
Plant-based food is generally healthier
Gain a sense of control over your diet
Any type can be vegan or vegetarian, but overall I think it's more INxx and/or xNFx types which are more likely.


----------



## Z-D0V (5 mo ago)

*as an INTJ I'm vegan cause human anatomy is vegan and we basically cannot digest animals raw .. and at highest hunger levels we can't hunt with just hands Or skin animals and I believe only stupid people are meat eaters cause it highly damages brain cells and causes hormonal imbalances ^^
Also our population is getting more every day because of medical activities.. 
So if u think veganism it's unnatural.. u have to except that even if animals were part of our diet .. in natural way. We shouldn't treat any kind of disease or help anyone to survive from death ( like animals)..*


----------

